# Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen



## Willi-w (4. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab mal nen Frage an alle, die sich mit Friedfischen auskennen. Ich war gestern am Fluss. Oberhalb von einem Wehr hab ich viele kleine Rotfedern entdeckt. Die haben an der Oberfläche nach Futter gesucht. Ich hab nen Rotwurm an einen 12 Hacken gemacht und mal probiert. 
Ich konnte auch gar nicht so schnell gucken, wie ich ein ca. 7cm langes Fischlein an der Angel hatte, was für mich als absoluter Anfänger ja schon mal ein echtes Erfolgserlebniss war.   
Dem folgte dann noch einer der gleichen Größe.
Wie fang ich nun gezielt größere Exemplare? Wie groß werden Rotfedern überhaupt und sind die größeren dann auch an der gleichen Stelle? Ich will ja mal was fangen, was sich lohnt auf den Grill zu schmeisen.
Ich hab mal gelesen, dass da wo es Rotfedern gibt evtl. auch Plötzen gibt. Stimmt das?

Bin für jeden eurer Tipps dankbar.

Gruß,
Willi


----------



## Strandwanderer (4. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Hallo,

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die großen Plötzen oft nicht beißen, wenn die kleinen hektischen Rotfedern in Beißlaune sind. Dann gehen die dicken oft erst in der Dämmerung oder ganz früh im Morgengrauen an den Haken.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Versuche es mit Mais. Ich hatte schon 4 Plötzen über 30cm. Aber die haben viele Gräten.


----------



## Willi-w (4. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

@Strandwanderer 
Ich war bis zur Dämmerung am Wehr. Die kleinen Rotfedern, so schien es mir, wurden da noch viel "beisslauniger". Hätte ich noch ne Weile warten sollen?

@Karpfenchamp
Ich glaub den Mais würden die Rotfedern auch wegschnappen sobald er im Wasser ist.

Welche Hackengröße würdet Ihr empfehlen? 
Am Grund oder an der Oberfläche angeln?

Gruß,
Willi


----------



## Florianangler (4. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Ich würde bei den Rotfedern mit einem etwas grösseren Köder (ich nehme gerne Zwiebackteig) so ca. 1cm Durchmesser etwas tiefer versuchen...vielleicht so 20-50cm über Grund. Meistens sind die größeren im etwas tieferen Wasser. Bei den Plötzen ist das genauso...Viel Glück und Petri heil!!!!


----------



## Florianangler (4. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Achso, für den Zwiebackteig nehme ich immer so ca. 5 Scheiben und halte diese für etwa 1 sekunde unter Wasser, danach solange durchkneten bis es ein schöner fester Teig ist der nicht klebt. Der hält dann gut am Haken und die kleinen Rotfedern können ihn wenn er groß genug ist nicht so einfach wegschnappen....


----------



## Strandwanderer (4. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Welche Hackengröße würdet Ihr empfehlen? 
Am Grund oder an der Oberfläche angeln?

Gruß,
Willi[/QUOTE]

Hakengröße ist bei mir meist 14 oder 12 (je nach Hersteller). Wichtig ist, daß du nicht großartig mit Futter wie Paniermehl, etc. den Kleinfisch auf deinen Platz aufmerksam machst.
Dosenmais pur oder gequollener Hanf/Weizen sind recht selektive Köder.
Wenn mir zu viele Kleine Weißfische den Nerv rauben ist auch mal Kombi aus einem Maiskorn und Caster gut.
Wenn du durch den Kleinfisch nicht durchkommst, dann mach dir einen Platz mit Futter in Ufernähe oder flacherem Wasser und biete deinen Köder am Rande oder kurz hinter dem eigendlichen Futterangebot an. Das Mistrauen der größeren Plötzen kann so genutzt werden, um zu selektieren und die gierigen kleinen vom Haken wegzulocken.
Wenn du an dem Platz allerdings gar nicht an die größeren Exemplare kommst, dann Wechsel die Stelle, weil vieleicht gar nicht dein Zielfisch vertreten ist. #w  #w  #w  #a  #w  #w  #w


----------



## **bass** (4. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

hallo.
ich würde einen 14er haken benutzen und als köder mais oder ein stück weissbrot. auch wenn sich die kleinen auf den mais stürzen so müsste das durchschnittsgewicht sich doch einigermassen erhöhen.;+ #a 
kleiner tipp topsommerköder sind heuschrecken montiere sie an nem 12er haken an ein etwa 50cm langes vorfach an die hauptschnur kommt der kleinste schwimmer den du finden kannst (bzw.nimmst einfach ein streichholz) und ung.1,5m vor diesen schwimmer montierst du eine wasserkugel (Buldo).
Glaub mir diese montage ist sehr fängig (vor allem auch auf forellen und Döbel)#6 #6 #6


----------



## Willi-w (4. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

@all 
Danke für eure Tipps. Werds bald nochmal probieren.

@bass
Zu deiner "Grashoppermontage": 
Soll das Streichholz (oder Schwimmer) richtung Hacken und die Kugel richtung angel oder umgekehrt? 
Soll ich ein Blei ans Vorfach machen oder schwimmt der Hopper dann an der Oberfläche? 
Klingt ja gut. Will ich unbedingt mal testen. #6 

Gruß,
Willi


----------



## Strandwanderer (4. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*



			
				**bass** schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner tipp topsommerköder sind heuschrecken
> 
> Ich mag mich da ja irren, aber Grashüpfer sind ja in vielen Bundesländern als Köder nicht gestattet. :b
> Bitte korrigieren, wenn ich da falsch informiert bin.


----------



## Matchking (4. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

den haken würde ich auch etwas kleiner wählen.
dann probier es mal unterhalb von dem wehr in einem rückstau(dort wo das wasser im kreisfließt-seitlich vom hauptstrom) und stell die montage so lang,dass sie gerade so auf grund liegt.
erklär doch mal deine restlich montage vielleich kann ich dir weiterhelfen.
und dann nimm als köder mal maden so 2....3 stück auf den haken.
ach so,rotauegn und rotfeder werden ca bis 45....50cm,aber die sind sehr selten.
ich selber habe schon welche bis 40cm gefangen.
mein größter erfolg dabei waren 7stk von 37 bis 40 cm.

MfG und Petri Heil
Sören

p.S.: schreib einfach mal ob unsere tips etwas gebracht haben!!!


----------



## Matchking (4. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Mit den Grashüpfern das soll stimmen???
-Wusste ich noch gar nicht-
Aber Rotaueg nund Rotfedern habe ich damit noch nicht gefangen,weil die ja meisten am Grund stehen und bevor die hochkommen,hat schon längst ein hasel den hopper geschnappt.
auf forellen und döbel sind die teile gut und manchmal auch um im sommer an der oberfläche stehende karpfen die sich sonnen zu überlisten.


----------



## Borgon (4. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Also ich habe immer grössere Rotfedern zwischen 300 und 400g morgens oder abends in Schilfnähe bei´m Schleienangeln gefangen,teilen meiner Meinung nach nicht den gleichen Lebensraum wie Plötzen,zumindest nicht im See.Dort stehen die grossen Plötzen tief,manchmal bei 8m und grosse Rotfedern immer in Schilfnähe.Mitgenommen und gegessen,zumindest versucht zu essen habe ich Rotfedern erst ein mal...und nie wieder :v


----------



## Willi-w (5. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

@Matchking:
Meine Montage war, äh naja: da ich nur mal so schnell losgezogen bin hab ich einfach ne Wasserkugel ans Ende der Hauptschnur gebunden und daran ein ca. 30cm langes Vorfach mit nen 12 Haken und zwei Bleischroten. Ich hab nichtmal die Tiefe ausgelotet. War wie gesagt nur eineinhalb Stunden unterwegs. 
Keine Ahnung wie ich auf die Idee gekommen bin. 

@all
Ich weis nicht ob ich diese Woche nochmal zum Angel komm. Ich schreib aber auf jedenfall mal obs geklappt hat

Danke derweilen!


----------



## Alf Stone (5. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Richtig Borgon!
Sehe ich auch so, die Monsterplötzen gehen bei uns auch immer im richtig tiefen Wasser an die Angel und die Erfahrungen mit den Rotfedern kann ich auch nur bestätigen.
Im flachen Wasser in Schilfnähe ist es immer gut und wenn erst mal ein Schwarm da ist, immer weiter angeln und um zu selektieren den Köder etwas größer wählen. 
Obwohl das bei Rotfedern aus meiner Erfahrung auch nicht immer was bringt. Sobald ein Köder in Wasser fällt wird er gierig von allen attackiert.
Aber man muß nur lange genug weiter angeln und die Großen gehen dann auch ab und an dran. Man kann ja die Kleinen wieder rein werfen.
Auf jeden Fall ist so ein Schwarm Rotfedern zu befischen schon ein geiles Erlebnis, besonders wenn man dann so etwa 40 Stück von knapp 25- 30 Zentimetern hat, wie uns mal an einem Glückstag passiert.
Waren sehr lecker!

Petri Alf


----------



## klinki (5. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Moin,

wie schon einige meine Vorredner fange ich dicke Rotaugen auch über Grund. Zumeist lege ich den Haken direkt auf dem Grund ab. Das ist allerdings nicht ganz so einfach, da das nächste Bleischrot die Pose halten muss und demnach nicht aufliegen darf. Muss man wirklich genau loten.
Köder ist bei mir Mais. Wenn´s viele Kleinfische gibt, dann mehrere Körner - aber nie über einen 12er Haken.
Allerdings sind auf Grund meistens nicht viele kleine Fische. 

Wenn es in dem Gewässer Brassen gibt, dann lohnt es sich diese mit Anfüttern anzulocken. Wenn die kommen, haste praktisch gar keine Kleinfische mehr.

Die Montage hat den Vorteil, dass sie recht universal ist. Man kann damit auch prima Schleien fangen. Okay, für Karpfen sind allein schon die Haken zu klein. Aber selbst das funktionierte ein paar Mal.

Gerät war ne beringte Stippe, WG max. bis 10gr, leichte Pose (Form je nach Strömung), 12-14er Schnur. 

Hau rein!

der klinki


----------



## JonasH (5. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Bei uns gehen die Größeren eigentlich immer auf ein MAdenbündel, 5-6 am 14 - 12er Haken!


----------



## **bass** (5. August 2004)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

hey buldo richtung angel und streichholz richtung haken. ok?
klemme jedoch kein blei dran die ganze montage ist schwimmend.
d'schuldigung wusste nicht dass ihr in deutschland einen unterschied macht zwischen grashüpfern und heuschrecken?! ;+ bei uns ist es auf jedenfall egal. 
dann noch viel spass mit dieser angelei. Hoffe auf tolle fangberichte.
p.s. nicht gleich nach den ersten einwürfen aufgeben mit der zeit wird es immer besser und nicht vergessen die schnur mit dem zeigefinger zu bremsen ehe die montage aufs wasser trifft.ebenso kanns du ruhig mit dem anschlag warten bis der fisch die wasserkugel bewegt bekommt dann haengt er sowieso von selbst da die wasserkugel ein hohes eigengewicht hat


----------



## Abrook04 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

also aus meinen erfahrungen heraus weiß ich ,dass die meisten ,,kapitalen'' Rotfedern oder plötzen tiefer stehen . Sie sind aber schwer zu fangen weil sie sehr träge sind . also muss man sein köder etwas aufpeppen ich nehme dazu diverse Lockstoffe . angel mit etwas tieferm und feinerem Gerät dann wirst du schnell große Rotfedern /plötzen fangen. Petri Heil


----------



## Rheophilius (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Hallo,

ich fange kapitale Rotaugen am Rhein je nach Strömung mit schwerem Picker oder leichter Feederrute und rollendem Blei (15 - 30g Birnenblei) an der Strömungskante im Buhnenfeld.  Als Köder dienen bevorzugt Caster, mitunter auch Rotwum mit einer vorgeschalteten Made, damit der Wurm besser am Haken hält.

Zum anfüttern verwende ich frisch verpuppte (sinkende) Caster, die ich mit Protesenkleber zu einem Ballen verklebe und mit der Futterschleuder in Richtung des stromauf gelegenen Buhnenkopfes einschieße.

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Vincent D. (27. September 2011)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

such freie plätze im Kraut dort sind die großen plötzen


----------



## Dunraven (27. September 2011)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Und wenn er kein Kraut hat?


----------



## Obi Wan (27. September 2011)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

dann sollte er sich die neue fisch und fang dvd ansehen da ist das sogar in bewegte bilder zu sehen wie es funktionieren könnte


----------



## Andal (27. September 2011)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*



Vincent D. schrieb:


> such freie plätze im Kraut dort sind die großen plötzen



Sinnlos. sieben Jahre nach Eröffnung des Themas sind die längst an Alterschwäche verstorben.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Hi, ich brauche eure hilfe. Ich möchte morgen auf Rotaugen, plötzen und co. Fischen! Brauche nähmlich Köderfisch für esox! Ich wollte es an einem künstlich erbautem Becken probieren! es hat einige Krautecken und Seerosefelder.

Es ist jetzt bei uns Herbst! Es hat einen kleinen Einlauf eines Grabens! ich möchte dort mit einer Stippe und einer Antennenposenmontage fischen! nebenbei möchte ich es auch auf schleien probieren!

Was sollte ich beachten, welchen Köder usw. Ich brauche Tipps! danke im vorraus!!!


----------



## TropicOrange (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*



carpfisherbasti schrieb:


> Was sollte ich beachten, welchen Köder usw. Ich brauche Tipps! danke im vorraus!!!


 
kauf dir 2 Dosen Mais. Dabei darfs gern der etwas teurere von Bonduelle sein, dessen Körner halten besser am Haken. 

Wirf einfach zu Beginn ne große Handvoll davon ins Wasser um die Racker anzulocken, 2-3 davon an den Haken und harre der Dinge, die da kommen werden.


----------



## Downbeat (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Nimm 2 Ruten eine machste wie beschrieben mit Mais klar (10er Haken) und eine mit Maden, 2 Stück auf `nem 14-16er Haken, je nach der Scheu in eurem Gewässer auch 18er.
Dann sollte das schon hinhauen.

Vielleicht zermanscht du den Mais ein bisschen mit den Häden und gibst eine Hand Paniermehl dazu. Das schmeisst du am Futterplatz ein bevor du deine Ruten klar machst. Ganze Maiskörner würde ich nur ein paar als Schmankerl oben drauf geben. 

Für Schleie eventuell einen halben Wurm mit einem Maiskorn kombinieren.

Deine Köderfische bekommste auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Hi,



Andal schrieb:


> Sinnlos. sieben Jahre nach Eröffnung des Themas sind die längst an Alterschwäche verstorben.


 
oder zu waren Monstern herangewachsen :m

@basti: die Ködefishce bekommst Du  bestimmt.

LG Anderl


----------



## Christian13 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Jo ..

oder du versuchst es mal wie schon erwähnt mit nem kleinen Mistwurm


----------



## Christian13 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

Wenn du KöFi's haben willst versuch es dochmal mit Pinkie


----------



## catchandrelease96 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotfedern oder Plötzen*

ich würde mit castern 2 cm über grund fischen ;D !!!


----------

